# sms online speichern



## tobiashenrich (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt jemand einen kostenlosen Dienst bei dem ich sms online speichern kann ?

Grüße Tobias Henrich


----------



## thehacker (3. August 2011)

Kostenlos nicht aber für c.a 2-6 Euro einfach mal googlen


----------



## tobiashenrich (3. August 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.
Google habe ich schon genutzt und nix gescheites gefunden, deshalb habe ich hier gefragt.

Kennt jemand einen solchen Dienst?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## thehacker (4. August 2011)

Let me Google 4 you  :
http://www.savesms.eu/de/

bzw.
kannst es eigent lich über nen sms server machen
Lässt alle sms an den server senden und der sendet dir ne kopie ******


----------



## tobiashenrich (25. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info

Grüße Tobi


----------

